# WOW! New Maglite LED... awesome specs!



## KingGlamis (Apr 1, 2008)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, Geneva, Swiss, SunSans-Regular]The new Maxi123 Maglite® LED is crafted after the legendary Mini Maglite® flashlight, an icon of classic American design, famous around the world. [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, Geneva, Swiss, SunSans-Regular]Built tough enough to last a lifetime, its durability and patented features are now available with the new MAG-MAXI123-LED™ Technology. Whether you choose the super bright 2-Cell CR123A for its smaller size or the longer 3-Cell CR123A with its increased runtime, these technologically advanced lighting instruments are the ideal personal flashlights. Only slightly larger than the Mini [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, Geneva, Swiss, SunSans-Regular]Maglite®, with an increased body for the CR123A cells and a much larger 45mm head, the Maxi123 packs much more light while still easily fitting in your pocket or in the included belt holster.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, Geneva, Swiss, SunSans-Regular] The benefits include:
• *A Powerful Projecting Beam* Measuring 275 bulb lumens that focuses simply by rotating the head.
[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, Geneva, Swiss, SunSans-Regular] • *Multi Modes* While the [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, Geneva, Swiss, SunSans-Regular]MAG-MAXI123-LED™ still retains the popular twist-focus it also incorporates a tailcap switch with multiple modes. Choose from Ultra Low, at 2.5 lumens, Low, at 20 lumens, Medium, at 50 lumens, High, at 100 lumens, and Nitrous, at 275 Lumens.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, Geneva, Swiss, SunSans-Regular] • *Balanced Optics™* Combining a highly refined reflector with an evolutionary LED five years in the making, for a brilliant adjustable beam brighter than anything the competition has to offer.
• *Intelligent Energy Source Management* (patent pending)
balancing high brightness with efficient power usage.
• *Candle Mode* Unscrew flashlight head, place head down on stable flat surface and set flashlight barrel into head.
[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, Geneva, Swiss, SunSans-Regular] • *Options* Pocket clip, sold separately, allows another form of EDC. Hex-head anti-roll feature, common on "tactical" lights also sold separately. 
[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, Geneva, Swiss, SunSans-Regular] • *Dreams* Yes, this post is a dream of mine. Happy April Fools Day to all. [/FONT]


----------



## qip (Apr 1, 2008)

:whoopin: almost had me :nana:


----------



## Lumenz (Apr 1, 2008)

Wait... April Foo... Ah... @&$%!


----------



## Crenshaw (Apr 1, 2008)

now thats just cruel....Especially with the other minimag LED thread....
:whoopin:


:nana:


Crenshaw


----------



## Derek Dean (Apr 1, 2008)

Oh, that was funny...... here I am trying to fathom how Mag has made the leap to CR123 technology.... and yet all excited about it.

Ok KingGlamis, you get the dubious honor of being the first one to "get me" this year.....


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Apr 1, 2008)

ROFL... had me going for a minute too. But Mag using CR123 and stating Lumen output, heh I don't think so.


----------



## amv12 (Apr 1, 2008)

Lumenz said:


> Wait... April Foo... Ah... @&$%!


lol @paypal sent. I believed this was real until I scanned through looking for more of the LED specs then I saw the "april fools" lol good one.


----------



## defloyd77 (Apr 1, 2008)

Ha, I certainly saw that one coming when I read new Maglite...


----------



## depusm12 (Apr 1, 2008)

Maglite will have a new led light in 2032. Maybe


----------



## Burgess (Apr 1, 2008)

to KingGlamis --


Very Well Done ! :twothumbs




We'll be looking for that light from Mag, in another Decade or so.


" Our Motto: Let's not rush into things ! "


:wave:
_


----------



## ZMZ67 (Apr 1, 2008)

Mag jumping into the tactical light market....


----------



## Art Vandelay (Apr 1, 2008)

Good one.


----------



## frosty (Apr 1, 2008)

Had me. Right up until I read Maglite.:twothumbs


----------



## 1 what (Apr 1, 2008)

Had me also....hook, line and sinker. Nice one.


----------



## MikeSalt (Apr 1, 2008)

This may be an April Fool, but Mag should take it very seriously. At the moment, they are riding brand-reputation to bring in the sales. However, the duration of this wave is finite. Without evolution, there is extinction. Now that most people in the developed world have access to the internet, blissful ignorance is short-lived.


----------



## ltiu (Apr 1, 2008)

I will believe it when I see it. The fact that there was no website link posted told me it ain't true!


----------



## Federal LG (Apr 1, 2008)

:nana:

Good one!!


----------



## ltiu (Apr 1, 2008)

MikeSalt said:


> This may be an April Fool, but Mag should take it very seriously. At the moment, they are riding brand-reputation to bring in the sales. However, the duration of this wave is finite. Without evolution, there is extinction. Now that most people in the developed world have access to the internet, blissful ignorance is short-lived.


 
Most people don't care. They will buy the cheapest plastic 2D light with no qualms. Getting a Mag is a huge upgrade for most people. Besides, Mags are excellent Mod hosts. I got a couple just for modding.


----------



## MikeSalt (Apr 1, 2008)

ltiu said:


> Most people don't care. They will buy the cheapest plastic 2D light with no qualms. Getting a Mag is a huge upgrade for most people. Besides, Mags are excellent Mod hosts. I got a couple just for modding.



I cannot disagree with you there. The body and switchgear in a Maglite is fantastic. It is just a shame that the power supply, optics and bulbs are not up to scratch. Nothing a little ROP or Mag85 cannot correct though.


----------



## Lightingguy321 (Apr 1, 2008)

You had me fooled for a second.... until I scrolled down and saw the April fools note. In other words: This is a thing in your dreams.... darn.


----------



## Taboot (Apr 1, 2008)

You got me. 

I would have bought 3 of them today.


----------



## e2x2e (Apr 1, 2008)

Haha lol I was like NO WAY....


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Apr 1, 2008)

It sounded to good to be true


----------



## DaveG (Apr 1, 2008)

You got me!


----------



## fasuto (Apr 1, 2008)

Well written. I was thinking in buying one...until the end of the msg


----------



## Blue72 (Apr 1, 2008)

I just spent a ton of money on the new Minimag Drop In from Malkoff.

then I saw your thread and my Heart Dropped!!!!

You got me good!!!!!!!!

Well thank God for Malkoff for making maglites the way they are supposed to be.

Here are the pics for the new minimag malkoff

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/193863


----------



## BigBluefish (Apr 1, 2008)

Ya almost had me, but the "275 lumens" and then "Nitrous" had me wondering.

Of course, I was actually thinking, as read: "wow Mag finally got its act together"... the "wait, 275 lumens??? Hmmm, that can't be right...." Then "Nitrous?????" 

Nice job. You should write press releases. 

Happy April 1st


----------



## Nos (Apr 1, 2008)

ahh took me 4 lines to realize it :duh2: got me 

Happy 1st April everyone


----------



## LEDdicted (Apr 1, 2008)

:lolsign:
You definitely had me going until the last line in the post. Good Job!


----------



## fxstsb (Apr 1, 2008)

Can we get to tomorrow?


----------



## GregU2 (Apr 1, 2008)

Rats!!!! I really wanted to buy one.


----------



## kavvika (Apr 1, 2008)

Wow, Maglite is really stepping it up now that they decided to switch to CR123A cells! I wonder, are they using the gen.2 Rebel120 emitter since they have a contract with Lumiled's? I bet Cree is really taking a hit since they didn't get this contract. But that just means more S1-binned emitters for us! Now, let's see pictures of that heatsink!


----------



## nerdgineer (Apr 1, 2008)

"New medical study shows chocolate helps men lose weight.."

"New poll shows hot babes actually prefer nerdy men - 'less pressure, more cool tech toys'..."

"New NIMH battery technology can actually be 'air' recharged anywhere by TV signals..."

"IRS has made purchases of flashlights tax deductible in response to request from DHS..."

:shakehead:shakehead:shakehead


----------



## clg0159 (Apr 1, 2008)

you son of a *^%#*......


----------



## rizky_p (Apr 1, 2008)

so should i play along?


----------



## Gunner12 (Apr 1, 2008)

First thing I though was, "No way, Maglite moves too slowly for this."

Be seriously, mag should do something new.

Good Job KingGlamis!


----------



## pbs357 (Apr 1, 2008)

Woah, I'm in love! You had me at "Nitrous mode."


----------



## LG&M (Apr 1, 2008)

It's kind of funny that all of the April fools day posts are about Maglites.
Is that all they are any more...A joke?


----------



## pbs357 (Apr 1, 2008)

LG&M said:


> It's kind of funny that all of the April fools day posts are about Maglites.
> Is that all they are any more...A joke?


 
No, they're good hosts for hotwire mods, and huge gas tannks for led drop in mods... But few products in this day and age can remain unchanged for that long without drawing some criticism from the techies!


----------



## KingGlamis (Apr 1, 2008)

Well I'm glad that most of you took my little April Fools Joke with a sense of humor. I really wish Mag would come out with a light even close to what I described in that fake press release. I guess we can dream.


----------



## 276 (Apr 2, 2008)

THATS SCREWED up had me for a few seconds till i scrolled down


----------



## Sigman (Apr 2, 2008)

Ok, add me to the stringer with the rest of the day's catch!!


----------



## quatra2008 (Apr 2, 2008)

nice


----------



## Kraid (Apr 2, 2008)

You had me going til I saw CR123A! Lol!


----------



## Alero (Apr 3, 2008)

So no more candle mode?


----------



## Patriot (Apr 3, 2008)

you actually had be going until "nitrous mode".....


----------



## Lightguy27 (Apr 4, 2008)

Hell, he had me going enough to be frantically searing on Mag's site for this thing. However, the things that threw it off were wording. I was holy crap, Mag has done a 180 and has launched into Super Mode, terms like EDC, and Nitrous were a litttle telling. Still, even with all the tells, I will admit that you had me going until I read the 2nd post . I feel stupid lol, that was one for the record books.

-Evan


----------



## nerdgineer (Apr 4, 2008)

So, KingGlamis, ya think maybe it's time to edit the title of the post to clarify that this is for April Fool's? You wouldn't want this to become like those old fishing nets that are snagged on the ocean floor - they keep catching fish even when there's no longer a point...


----------



## woodrow (Apr 5, 2008)

Great Job! I am reading this on April 4th, so April fools never entered my mind. I did have doubts however when I read 123a and did not read K2 luxeon....and I was pretty sure you would have to buy a few to get to 275 lumens.... but still if I were a fish....


----------



## Marduke (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Burgess (Apr 1, 2009)

Gee, here it is, *a Year Later* --


You'd think Mag woulda' added

an S-O-S mode to the specs.


:sigh:

_


----------



## kramer5150 (Apr 2, 2009)

nice try my friend... you got to get up pretty early in the morning to get that one past me,,, LOL!!!


----------



## american lockpicker (Apr 2, 2009)

e2x2e said:


> Haha lol I was like NO WAY....


 Me too.


----------



## auxcoastie (Apr 2, 2009)

KingGlamis said:


> Well I'm glad that most of you took my little April Fools Joke with a sense of humor. I really wish Mag would come out with a light even close to what I described in that fake press release. I guess we can dream.




BOOO! Permanent lifetimeban!! Where is Greta for this!!!:nana:


----------



## Federal LG (Apr 2, 2009)

Man... I just forgot about this!

I can´t believe I read it again, and became happy again. Than I saw the last line, and I saw I already wrote about it, one year ago!

DAMN!


----------



## Phaserburn (Apr 2, 2009)

I too was sucked in. Nicely done!


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Apr 2, 2009)

When I've read "bulb lumens" I knew it was B.S. That was a dead give away...


----------



## Marduke (Apr 2, 2009)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> When I've read "bulb lumens" I knew it was B.S. That was a dead give away...



That's what they quote now. They haven't quoted torch lumens for a LONG time.

Why do you think their advertised lumens magically got 2x as much overnight with no actual upgrade to the product?


----------



## Ilikeshinythings (Apr 3, 2009)

I just pre-ordered mine..PP sent!


----------



## Kestrel (Apr 3, 2009)

:goodjob:bumping a good joke from a year ago, Marduke.:thumbsup:


----------

